# Idea - TalkClassical "Work of the Week"



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

In a thread by 20centrfuge, eugeneonagain suggested the idea of a "work of the week":

_Something like a 'Work of the Week' (along the lines of BBC radio 3 composer of the week) would allow anyone to actually listen and make comment/discuss the posted work in question.
_
I think this is a great idea. However, how would we pick the work, who would administer the threads and would members even enjoy these threads? Has something like this been suggested or tried before? Please give your opinions and suggestions.

One idea would be to pick randomly from the works on 20centrfuge's new playlist. We could pick the pieces sequentially from the playlist, but that would be boring and ruin the surprise each week. I would be glad to do this with a randomizer and set up the threads. Are you interested in this?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I am.You can Count me in.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

How about this one?  I like the idea too.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Great idea. It would be fun to explore and dive into works. I do wonder if a week is too long. But on the other hand, work of the day seems too short. Maybe "spotlight work" and it gets something like 3 days. ?

I think, at least initially, we would want to get a list of people interested in submitting the work. Then you could assign out each one, who will present.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

There is an unofficial work of the week (latest of Saturday Symphonies) sequence of threads posted by realdealblues. That sequence focuses on symphonies while this thread would focus on general works rather than just symphonies. The issue seems to be how to select the work of the week, but there are many reasonable ways to do that.

My only negative comment is that threads such as these generally require that members listen to the work (some may know the work well and not need to listen again to make comments), and given the number of threads that also require listening, participation could suffer due to limited listening time. I still think it could be a fun idea so I'd suggest deciding how to pick works and starting the thread.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

mmsbls said:


> My only negative comment is that threads such as these generally require that members listen to the work (some may know the work well and not need to listen again to make comments), and given the number of threads that also require listening, participation could suffer due to limited listening time. I still think it could be a fun idea so I'd suggest deciding how to pick works and starting the thread.


That some won't need to listen if they know it well is probably better because they don't have to go through the listening process in order to be able to discuss it; assuming they want to.

The time scale of a week also gives people time to listen and it is only a single work rather than an avalanche of videos and links.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

20centrfuge said:


> Great idea. It would be fun to explore and dive into works. I do wonder if a week is too long. But on the other hand, work of the day seems too short. Maybe "spotlight work" and it gets something like 3 days. ?
> 
> I think, at least initially, we would want to get a list of people interested in submitting the work. Then you could assign out each one, who will present.


I think a week, while too long for some, is certain to be long enough for everyone and not _too _long. I think conversation will probably be deeper with a week also. If the popularity of the threads dwindles after the first days (which I suspect) we could lower the time frame.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Sounds like a plausible idea....much preferable to these awful "knockout survival threads", which seem to have taken over this board completely...
I left another forum due to the negative impact of these type threads.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

My issue with the Saturday Symphonies is that all we get is a list of the version each person will play without any discussion. I would find the thread more interesting if posters would comment on the pluses and minuses of the various aspects of the performance.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I like the idea.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

SUBMIT PIECES HERE

http://www.talkclassical.com/50781-work-week-submissions-thread.html#post1291851

SUBMIT PIECES HERE


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I like this a lot. I do have one suggestion though. Have people do their submissions through private message or email to you and then each week when you do the WOTW, you'll have that "surprise" element.

Anyhoo, either way I'll participate and get something submitted fairly soon.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

20centrfuge said:


> I like this a lot. I do have one suggestion though. Have people do their submissions through private message or email to you and then each week when you do the WOTW, you'll have that "surprise" element.
> 
> Anyhoo, either way I'll participate and get something submitted fairly soon.


That's a good idea.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

I like this idea. I'd say a week is good; it provides ample listening/re-listening time, as well as time to gather one's thoughts and share them.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Post deleted......


----------

